# medical necessity 93000



## Shay2025 (Apr 9, 2012)

can anyone tell me what the Dx's are  that meet medical necessity for an EKG?
What is the LCD under Medicare?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Tools/LCDs.aspx?ID=2835. There are quite a few LCD's for 93000. Take a look.


----------

